# MGG Gremlin Spanish Shooter



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I found a design online that intrigued so much that I had to make my own. Here's my take on it.

Carbon fiber fork tips (sandwiched and internally pin in some cross grain curly Koa) the main body is made from solid bubinga with inlays of maple, walnut, ebony and Palm wood. The handle is made from exceptionally tight grained walnut with a core of Caribbean rosewood and a stack of veneers.

The sight pins and levelling pins are M3 screws and the rail is CF too.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice.. I don't know anything about Spanish slingshots but...nice


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Soooooo Freakin cool!!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Massive amount work is done, beautiful


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Fantastic!

The wood and the conception are amazing.

As a slingshot from a Jules vernes's novel.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Badass my Man!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's the first Spanish style slingshot I've seen that I find truly elegant and beautiful, in spite of the inherent bulkiness of such a design.

You've once more outdone yourself. Bravo!


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't know anything about spanish slingshots but a great design and execution. Piney Creek


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Eric I'm happy to see your working method fits so well with these projects. You are rising Spanish style shooters to their well deserved fame.

Lovely details and attention with great masses of wood for that extra steady hold. That's some serious business


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Hi Metro,

pardon me, but for what are the coloured screws? For aiming? :huh:

Thanks.



Rip


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Hi Metro,
> 
> pardon me, but for what are the coloured screws? For aiming? :huh:
> Thanks.
> ...


The coloured screws are for lining the frame up parallel to the ground and the target. When I look down range, when the blue screw covers the orange one I know that the frame is pointed correctly. This isn't necessary but the forks are so wide and the bands are really light.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :target: Excellent vision and execution style Spanish.

Eric beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not my style but I sure know quality workmanship when I see it. I'll score that a 10


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very, very good....


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Very cool


----------

